# Trolling motor storage



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I finally got tired of having the Minn Kota laying on the shop floor being in the way. Poked around, had enough stuff on hand to do something about it.

Since it had the quick disconnect, used the puck cavity to put these eye bolts to fit inside it to engage the handle.

Had to find a way to make it a "Drop and secure" so put some right angles in place to have the holder orient itself without a hassle. 80lb thrust unit is heavy!!



Troller is secured, now to put a bottom in place to drag around and rest on. Plywood to orient and BFB to secure.



Remember, this is stuff what was on hand, holder for the head.

End result, it's out of the way with the stupid bicycles in front of it.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Noice!


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

Great idea, may steal the concept. Hope you have not done a patent yet.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Make sure you lock that shed up or I may pay a visit....:whistling::shifty::whistling:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

HarleyMan said:


> Great idea, may steal the concept. Hope you have not done a patent yet.


Haha! I'm too lazy to go thru the process. I'll just take 10% of the sales...


----------

